# K2 Oberon Cover Question



## evanskl (May 31, 2009)

Thinking of buying one (if I could make up my mind which one!)........

I need your opinion, velcro or corners, and why?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Corners...
Because.

Just sayin.,...

Actually I resist adhering anything (other than a skin) to my equipment.


----------



## whiterab (May 29, 2009)

I have the corners and they work great.  Never had a problem with the Kindle jumping out of the cover and it is quick to remove if you want it bare.  Can't comment of the velcro as I have never seen one.


----------



## dngtrumps (Mar 25, 2009)

I also have two covers with corners and really like the security of them as well as the ease of removal/insertion in the rare times that I read my kindle outside of its cover.

Dawn


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I've had both.  

Corners are very secure but, I found them distracting (I know, lame!) and wanted my K2 to "float" in the cover.  So, I got velcro (just last week) and I love how it looks.  I don't mind adhering the velcro to my skin and I'm no longer distracted!!  I feel that the velcro is very secure and my K2 is still easy to remove the rare times I need it out of the cover.  So, my vote goes for velcro!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Did anyone ever take their Oberon cover with corners and have a leather shop or a handy person change it to Velcro?  If so, how did it work out?
Paula ny


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Did anyone ever take their Oberon cover with corners and have a leather shop or a handy person change it to Velcro? If so, how did it work out?
> Paula ny


luvmy4brats was going to, don't know if she has done it yet, though.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Don't have a k2 but I like the corners especially for the k2 and dx because when you do remove it from the case you can see the beautiful back covered in the decal girl skin LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Did anyone ever take their Oberon cover with corners and have a leather shop or a handy person change it to Velcro? If so, how did it work out?
> Paula ny


I plan on doing that this week. I was waiting until I got a velcro Oberon so that we could position the velcro properly. I just got my new cover last week.

Personally, I prefer the velcro (have had both) I find the corners to be distracting. If you're worried about putting velcro on the back of the Kindle, don't be. It removes very easily and leaves no residue.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Had all things been equal (at least in my eyes), I'd have gone with velcro, but I hated to affix anything to my Kindle. Now that I have a skin on it, I don't think I'd have minded the velcro at all, and the corners would be less distracting. That said, however, I love my Oberon, corners and all.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Velcro for me - love the "floating" look and I always read with the cover on anyway.  I have a skin but don't even bother putting the skin on the back of my Kindle.  Velcro is very secure, and does remove cleanly (if you're concerned about it leaving residue).  
However, if you're likely to read your Kindle without the cover, velcro probably isn't the best choice for you.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My biggest concern with the velcro was that there'd be a residue when/if I removed it. It's nice to know that it doesn't leave any residue at all.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have the K1 with velcro but for the K2 I like the corners simply because for me I remove my K2 more  when I read then I did with K1


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have both corners and velcro for my K1 and corners for K2.  I prefer corners and don't find them distracting at all, especially if you use a darker skin.  I love the floating look, but didn't like the little "fuzzies" from the velcro.  Good luck w/your decision!


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

I have an oberon velcro because I prefer the floating look, but the velcro was really bugging me because of the thickness it added to my k2. The velcro made it annoying when I changed over to amazon cover (when I needed a lighter weight for the day) & also made prospects of trying noreve or other covers a problem.

So, a few days ago I ripped the leather outer covering off of my amazon cover & then cut the inner portion in half. I then removed the velcro from my kindle AND my oberon cover (pulled out the stitches) & then inserted the inner half of amazon cover with hinge into the oberon, cut back a little of that black leather pocket inside the oberon (so that the amazon hinge has enough room to function) & now I have the PERFECT oberon cover for me! No corners, no velcro, just hinges & with only about one ounce additional weight (from the half of the inner amazon cover with hinge). I am sooo happy, I can finally really enjoy my oberon cover


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Xina said:


> I have an oberon velcro because I prefer the floating look, but the velcro was really bugging me because of the thickness it added to my k2. The velcro made it annoying when I changed over to amazon cover (when I needed a lighter weight for the day) & also made prospects of trying noreve or other covers a problem.
> 
> So, a few days ago I ripped the leather outer covering off of my amazon cover & then cut the inner portion in half. I then removed the velcro from my kindle AND my oberon cover (pulled out the stitches) & then inserted the inner half of amazon cover with hinge into the oberon, cut back a little of that black leather pocket inside the oberon (so that the amazon hinge has enough room to function) & now I have the PERFECT oberon cover for me! No corners, no velcro, just hinges & with only about one ounce additional weight (from the half of the inner amazon cover with hinge). I am sooo happy, I can finally really enjoy my oberon cover


:
Wow! can you post pictures of the result? I'd like to see this...


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> :
> Wow! can you post pictures of the result? I'd like to see this...


me too!!


----------



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

I have the corners and feel more secure about how well the K2 stays in place. I don't really feel that the corners are distracting but the top left corner does interfere slightly with the sleep button and I find myself moving the corner slightly or having to reach under it slightly everytime I put the K2 in sleep or wake it up.
A minor issue but it can still be annoying at times.
I may eventually go velcro but corners work for me and the K2 is easy to put in and take out of the cover so corners it is .


----------



## NeilShapiro (Mar 3, 2009)

If you use the velcro on a skin (at least one from Decalgirl) removing the velcro will destroy the skin. I found that out today because I decided to take my Kindle out of my new Oberon which I am attempting to return to Oberon Design. It probably would NOT have hurt the Kindle itself at all though. 

My personal problem with the Oberon is that I like reading with the cover folded back. Unfortunately the reverse side of the hinge is unfinished and rough. I find it distracting to hold both in a tactile manner and also visually. Anyway I am trying to return it but I have a feeling they will reject the return. If they do I'll probably sell it on the board here.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Neil,

Thanks for dropping by (I was reading your thread on Amazon). I read with the cover folded back, but the rough leather doesn't bother me. In fact, it doesn't seem all rough. My daughter has the Tree of Life and hers seems very smooth. Smoother than mine, in fact (I have the purple ROH). But I can see everyone's opinion on this could be different.

What cover do you have? Color? And type of button?

L


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I like the corners. My daughter had the velcro and she liked it.


----------



## NeilShapiro (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Leslie --
I have the saddle tan Tree of Life. It has a button which I guess they only used for a few days -- it's like a debossed maple leaf instead of the usual tree. I actually like it better. It is a very handsome cover. If it wasn't for the way that hinge felt I'd be a happy camper. As you say, I think and agree with you that it is not something that's going to bother most people.


----------



## NeilShapiro (Mar 3, 2009)

As you may recall I had posted that I was wondering if Oberon would take back my Kindle 2 cover because I was not happy with the unfinished leather on the interior of the spine. I felt that folding the cover back and holding the spine was (is) a little distracting because of the tactile feel.

So I spoke with Don there today and he was very nice. He said that I could send it back no problem and they would credit my card. He did mention that adding a liner would add to the cost and that they had not had any complaints. I assured him that it's probably just me with some weird mental pickiness going on. (He, by the way, mentioned that the new DX covers DO have a liner because a lot of people are using the covers to stand up their DX's when the covers are folded back.)

Don mentioned to me that the covers do soften up and smooth out with time and use. So I am deciding now what to do. It is very possible that I am just going to keep this one as already today I see, to be noticing the "problem" less and less.

But whatever I decide personally I wanted everyone here to know that Oberon Design not only does make absolutely beautifui covers but they're nice people willing to stand behind their product and I thank them for that!


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I have one with corners. I really like it. I did not want to stick velcro on my Kindle.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

For what it's worth, Neil, I read with my cover folded in half and have no issue with the inside or anywhere else. The inside is smooth and the edges are smooth. Perhaps I wore them down. I rub it all the time when I am reading and I attach my light to the top edge constantly.

Oh, I forgot to say I have the corners. I like to take it out to workout on the treadmill and don't think I would like the velcro in that instance.


EllenR


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have corners on my K1 cover.  Love it.  
I received an Oberon K2 cover with the K2 I bought, and it has corners, but I'm not really liking it.  Not the corners part, but the Oberon design in general.  I'm using a M-edge now.  
deb


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

I have owned 2 Oberons, both with Velcro.  I'm not a big fan of corners.


----------



## Miranda7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Another velcro fan here, I feel it is very secure, and easy to remove from the case.  Before attaching the velcro, I applied a piece of silver metallic contact paper to the back of the kindle.

pawlaw, can you fold the front cover back with this setup?

Neil, I didn't like the rough inner hide either, constantly reminding me that it used to be a cow.  Try sliding a piece of craft foam into cover, spanning across the rough exposed part.  It will add a little extra padding and has a nice feel.  You can get it at a craft store in many colors for around 50 cents.  They also make it in as adhesive backed style too if you want it to stay put.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Cindergayle said:


> I have one with corners. I really like it. I did not want to stick velcro on my Kindle.


Same for me.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I like the corners myself.  I have a dark skin on my K2 and don't even notice the straps.  I don't like the velcro because I didn't want to stick anything on my K2 except the skin.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have velcro on my first ones, Medge covers and corners on my K2.. I love the corners as well.. I don't even notice the straps


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Miranda7 said:


> pawlaw, can you fold the front cover back with this setup?


Hi there - I'm not sure I know what you mean  Are you talking about the reworking of the oberon cover? I didn't do that...I was mentioning, though, that I would love to see pictures from the person who did do the rework...let me know if I'm totally off base here and haven't answered your question


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Well....now that  have an Oberon with velcro. I would say corners, because I just realized, I can't use other types of covers now.
Such as a Noreve, because the velcro is to thick, to slide in the rail system.
So it can be very limiting, to have an Oberon with velcro.
Although, I don't like corners either.
Just my .02!


----------

